
Playlist converter not so new web app - mathieuel
http://www.playlist-converter.net
======
mathieuel
Conversion of playlist from one music streaming service to another is more and
more needed by users. This is a long term project. years after years user are
geekier and we leave mp3s collection for youtube, spotify, deezer and co. Love
to get your feedback. There a simple text api and the conversion from freetext
is very handy if data come fron another service export :)

